# Searching for RP Partner - Can be NSFW.



## Marjoe (May 9, 2018)

Hello! My name is Marjoe and I'm currently looking for a rp partner.
I've been roleplaying for awhile now, but I'm still an amateur. I'd love to roleplay about anything, any story.
I'm really interested in trying NSFW. So if you're into that, I'd be very interested to mess around!~ (If you have certain kinks, let me know. I usually like the majority of them!)

I am a male, looking for another male or a female.
If you're interested, shoot me a message on Discord!

Marjoe#0962

Hope to speak with you soon!


----------



## WolfsPlague (May 9, 2018)

I've sent a friend request


----------



## Amynhotep (May 9, 2018)

I sent a request too!


----------



## Marjoe (May 9, 2018)

Accepted both requests!


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (May 16, 2018)

I sent a friend request via discord at Scampy is skimpy#0414


----------



## Desertderp (May 17, 2018)

Are you still looking?


----------

